# "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland



## Blauhai (6. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

fahre nächstes Jahr im Juni mit zwei Angelfreunden ans "Kleine Meer" nach Ostfriesland. Wir wollen in erster Linie den Zandern unsere Aufmerksamkeit widmen.

Wäre super, wenn uns jemand vorab Tipps für´s Angeln auf Zander am "Kleinen Meer" geben könnte. Gibt es eine Gewässerkarte vom "Kleinen Meer" ? Wo sind die besten Angelstellen?

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Petri Hai

"Blauhai"


----------



## Guen (6. November 2005)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

@Blauhai

Hallo Peter ,ist kein Problem ,Informationen zur "Hieve" gebe ich Dir |bla: !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (7. November 2005)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

@Blauhai

He Peter ,mach mal Dein Postfach leer #h !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Kohlenprotz (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

Da ich auch einer von den 3 Anglerfreunden bin, bedanke ich mich herzlich für die Tips von Guen.#6


----------



## Hechtpaule (2. September 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

Hallo Angelkollegen,

Ende Oktober fahre ich auch zum angeln nach Ostfriesland. Wir haben ein Ferienhaus in der Nähe vom kleinen Meer gebucht (ca. 5 Bootsminuten entfernt) - wer kann mir gute Tipps zum angeln auf der Hieve und in den angrenzenden Kanälen (da gibbet ja jede Menge, klasse) geben ? - Zielfische sind Zander, Hecht und Barsch.

Vielen Dank schon jetzt und Petri Heil

Paul


----------



## voice (23. September 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

den besten tip, den ich euch geben kann ist....fahrt woanders hin.... wir waren letztes jahr eine woche da.... überall stellnetze vom berufsfischer... die kanäle so vermuddet, dass man immer mit einem auge das echolot beobachten muss... und horden verzweifelter angler ohne erfolg... auch gruppen, die schon etliche jahre hinfahren... kehren der gegend den rücken... unser ergebnis war... eine woche ... 4leute.... 2 kleine hechte... einen waggon voll frust.... das mit dem berufsfischer ist meiner meinung nach eine frechheit... der stellt auch mal gerne kanäle so zu, dass man mit dem boot nicht durchkommt.....:v


----------



## Hechtpaule (23. September 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

Hi Voice,

danke für deinen Kommentar - hört sich ja nicht so gut an  - aber jetzt ist es nun 'mal gebucht und bezahlt - also werden wir das Beste raus machen (müssen).

Bericht folgt.

Viele Grüße

Paul


----------



## gizzmo2k (23. September 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

Moin Moin,

kann der Meinung von Voice nicht ganz folgen. Bin selbst Emder und auch relativ häufig mit dem Boot auf dem Kleinen Meer & den angrenzenden Kanälen unterwegs.

Das Kleine Meer ist ein top Raubfischgewässer! In diesem Jahr wurden dort schon sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielt. Unser bester Zander in diesem Jahr liegt bei 85cm und der beste Hecht bei 1,10m! Und die Saison fängt ja gerade erst so richtig an  

Interessant wäre wo genau ihr eure Unterkunft habt. Das Kleine Meer ist sehr struktur-reich. Tiefe Bagger-Löchern wechseln sich ab mit seichten Plateaus. Die umliegenden Schilfgürtel sind immer gut für Hecht, fraglich nur ob die Hechte dort zurzeit noch stehen. Eine Bank sind die Baggerlöcher, speziell an den abfallenden Kanten. An den Kanten werden hauptsächlich Barsch/Zander erwischt. Zu den Hot-Spots zählt sicherlich auch der südliche Mündungsbereich, wo der Trecktief ins kleine Meer übergeht. In diesem Mündungsbereich fällt die Wassertiefe stufenweise von 2 - 4 - 6 - 10m ab, da geht eigentlicher immer was. Den Trecktief Richtung Emden abzufahren lohnt sich auch immer! Wassertiefe ist hier durchschnittlich 1,5m.. Wir angeln dabei häufig gezielt die Uferbereiche mit Spinnern ab und erwischen so viele Barsche und Hechte.

Der von Voice angesprochene Berufsfischer hat vereinzelnd Reusen an dem Kleinen Meer stehen, aufgrund der größe des Sees stört das aber nicht weiter  und der Trecktief ist sehr gut mit dem Boot zu befahren, ihr könntet theoretisch bis nach Emden reinfahren!   

Ich hoffe ihr seid Frühaufsteher, die besten Ergebnisse werden auf dem Kleinen Meer häufig in den frühen Morgenstunden erzielt (d.h. kurz nach Sonnenaufgang).

Beste Grüsse aus Emden


----------



## Hechtpaule (23. September 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

Hi Gizzmo2K,

danke für die Info. Wir sind am Trecktief - ca. 2-3 Bootsminuten von der Hieve weg. Ich werde deinen Rat auf jeden Fall befolgen und die Schilfkanten sowie das Tief systematisch absuchen. Morgens wird natürlich auch angegriffen, wobei ich irgendwo gelesen habe, dass es wohl abends besser sei |kopfkrat. - Wird auch probiert 

Viele Grüße und danke nochmals

Paul


----------



## flasha (23. September 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*



voice schrieb:


> den besten tip, den ich euch geben kann ist....fahrt woanders hin.... wir waren letztes jahr eine woche da.... überall stellnetze vom berufsfischer... die kanäle so vermuddet, dass man immer mit einem auge das echolot beobachten muss... und horden verzweifelter angler ohne erfolg... auch gruppen, die schon etliche jahre hinfahren... kehren der gegend den rücken... unser ergebnis war... eine woche ... 4leute.... 2 kleine hechte... einen waggon voll frust.... das mit dem berufsfischer ist meiner meinung nach eine frechheit... der stellt auch mal gerne kanäle so zu, dass man mit dem boot nicht durchkommt.....:v



Echolot?! Dachte dies sei in den Gewässern des BVO verboten?!:q

Also, fahre nun seit ein paar Jahren hoch nach Ostfriesland und ich bin wirklich überwältigt! Soviel Grün und soviel Wasser...man kann quasi alles beangeln mit der BVO Karte... Wahnsinn! Und die Gewässer sind wirklich voll mit Fischen!^^

Außerdem muss man berücksichtigen: Nicht jeder Tag ist auch Fangtag und eventuell muss nicht immer das Gewässer schuld sein das man nichts fängt!

Musste ich leider auch oft genug miterleben!


----------



## voice (23. September 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

Wir waren 2x da ...vorletztes und letztes jahr... das vorletzte jahr war dieser extrem heisse mai... da ging schon wettermäßig nicht viel.. aber letztes jahr waren wir im oktober da... wir haben direkt am grossen meer gewohnt.. ich kann nur die eindrücke wiedergeben, die wir alle hatten.. und was uns andere angler erzählt haben... die reusen am kleinen meer stören in der tat nicht.. aber in den kanälen...  jeder hat da bestimmt andere eindrücke... wir haben 2 o 3x mit dem boot gewendet, weil wir nicht in die reusen fahren wollten.... ist ja auch nur meine meinung ich wollte hier niemandem seine heimat madig machen....


----------



## voice (23. September 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

es kann sein, dass ein echolot verboten ist... dies war uns nicht bekannt....aber ohne würde ich mit unserem boot (3kieler) die kleineren kanäle nicht befahren....
und natürlich kann es sein, dass wir uns alle nicht mit den anglerischen qualitäten von flasha messen können... aber das mag ich, ohne ihn zu kennen nicht beurteilen


----------



## flasha (23. September 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*



voice schrieb:


> es kann sein, dass ein echolot verboten ist... dies war uns nicht bekannt....aber ohne würde ich mit unserem boot (3kieler) die kleineren kanäle nicht befahren....
> und natürlich kann es sein, dass wir uns alle nicht mit den anglerischen qualitäten von flasha messen können... aber das mag ich, ohne ihn zu kennen nicht beurteilen



Naja, mir ist es eigentlich egal ob jemand ein Echolot benutzt oder nicht. Soll jeder so machen wie er es für richtig hält.


----------



## John Doe12 (23. September 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

Ich benutze auch eins, mich interessiert nunmal die Wassertiefe, denn hier ist man recht schnell mal bei 0,3m und das brauch ich nicht unbedingt, wollte Boot und Motor eigentlich noch ne weile behalten.

Fischsymbole oder sonstiger Schnickschnack sind eh abgeschaltet, denn die günstigen,bzw.Mittelklassemodelle zeigen alles möglich an, aber bestimmt keine Fische, aber da kann jeder glauben was er will,mir reicht die Wassertiefe, denn Fische fängt man mit Ködern und nicht mit irgendwas, was aufm Display blinkt

Martin

Zum Thema, versucht so flexibel wie möglich zu fischen, dann klappts auch mit den Fischen, nur auf ein Gewässer konzentrieren ist sicher der falsche Ansatz. Viel Glück und vor allem Spaß wünsch ich euch und hoffentlich hört man später auch mal was von der Reise, auch wenns ein Reinfall gewesen sein soll, aber momentan solltet ihr sicherlich was fangen,auf der Hieve keine Ahnung,aber in den Kanälen in Ostfriesland,gehts recht gut zur Zeit auf Gufi und Köfi.


----------



## gizzmo2k (24. September 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

Ende Oktober könnt ihr eigentlich ganztägig mit Fängen rechnen. Im Frühjahr sind die frühen Morgenstunden und späten Abendstunden sehr gute Zeiten, zum Herbst/Winder hin habe ich aber auf dem Kleinen Meer die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Fische auch tagsüber sehr aktiv sind. 

Der Ems-Jade-Kanal ist auch nicht weit entfernt von euch, für Raubfisch-Angler immer eine top Adresse =) Sehr guter Zander-Bestand und neuerdings werden sogar Waller gefangen!

Falls ihr vor oder während eures Aufenthaltes noch Fragen habt, darfst auch gerne ne PM schreiben


----------



## FoolishFarmer (24. September 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

Ich war vor zwei Wochen auch auf der Hieve unterwegs - mit Echolot (SideImaging), allerdings nicht zum Angeln sondern zum Arbeiten (Wasserpflanzen kartieren). Im Bereich der Kanalmündung am westlichen Ufer geht´s ja ganz ordentlich runter. Dort standen riesige Barschschwärme nahe der beiden Kanten links und rechts, sowie vereinzelt auch größere Fische bodennah (Karpfen? Zander?). Interessant war, dass sich die großen Schwärme unmittelbar im Mündungsbereich aufhielten - 2 Angler auf nem Boot die rund 50m im See drin gefischt haben (beide mit Spinnruten) haben in den 1,5h die ich da rum gefahren bin genau nix gefangen. Dort wo die Jungs standen, war aber auch nicht ein Fisch zu sehen...


----------



## Hechtpaule (24. September 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

Hallo und danke für die Info. Also ist's wohl am besten sich direkt an der Mündung vom Trecktief in die Hieve zu platzieren - Meist du die Seite wo's nach Emden geht oder die wo die kleinen Ferienhäuschen und der Fahnenmast steht  - da wo es nach ca. 50 Metern links zum Großen Meer und geradeaus unter eine Brücke durch nach wasweisichwohin geht  

Viele Grüße

Paul

@gizzmo2k - danke für's Angebot.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. September 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

...er meint die Seite wo es nach Emden geht...die andere Seite ist ziemlich verlandet und wird erst beim Baggerloch tief...
...legt euch an die kanten auf 10 m und fischt ins flache rein...
...dann werdet Ihr auch eure Fische fangen...
...der Berufsfischer Endjer stört rein gar nicht was den Fischbestand angeht...
...da gibt es mehr als reichlich...
klar war es früher einfacher, wenn ich daran denke was da vor 15 Jahren möglich war im Großraum Grosses Meer...
...aber das liegt nicht am Berufsfischer sondern an der Mehrzahl der Angler und der touristischen Erschliessung...
...denn den Berufsfischer gibt es schön länger als 30zig Jahre, damals sogar noch einen mehr!!!...
...wer in den Känalen und auf der Hieve keine Fische fängt kann nicht angeln oder hat den falschen tag erwischt...

Also freu dich auf einen fischreichen Urlaub!


----------



## flasha (24. September 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ich war vor zwei Wochen auch auf der Hieve unterwegs - mit Echolot (SideImaging), allerdings nicht zum Angeln sondern zum Arbeiten (Wasserpflanzen kartieren). Im Bereich der Kanalmündung am westlichen Ufer geht´s ja ganz ordentlich runter. Dort standen riesige Barschschwärme nahe der beiden Kanten links und rechts, sowie vereinzelt auch größere Fische bodennah (Karpfen? Zander?). Interessant war, dass sich die großen Schwärme unmittelbar im Mündungsbereich aufhielten - 2 Angler auf nem Boot die rund 50m im See drin gefischt haben (beide mit Spinnruten) haben in den 1,5h die ich da rum gefahren bin genau nix gefangen. Dort wo die Jungs standen, war aber auch nicht ein Fisch zu sehen...



Kann man dich auch mal buchen?!:q Hört sich echt interessant an. Gibt es davon eigentlich auch Unterwasseraufnahmen?! Würde mich brennend interessieren.

Und viel Spass in Ostfriesland! Werdet bestimmt den einen oder anderen Räuber verhaften


----------



## Hechtpaule (24. September 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

Hi Leuts,

na das hört sich ja alles sehr gut an. Bin 'mal gespannt und werde euch auf jeden Fall berichten.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Kanälen auf der anderen Seite der Hieve aus - sehen ja auch vielversprechend aus - viele Viehweiden - macht es sinn dort mit dem Kahn lang zu fahren und von dem aus zu fischen oder anzulegen, schauen ob kein Stier da ist |bigeyes, und die Weiden lang zu laufen ? - so'n Kahn macht ja recht viel Lärm und dürfte sicher einiges an Fisch verscheuchen, oder sind die das gewöhnt ?

Viele Grüße

Paul


----------



## gizzmo2k (24. September 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

dem posting von stefanwitteborg ist eigentlich nix hinzuzufügen  jaa ich meine den mündungsbereich wo's nach emden geht.. wenn's halt auf dem Kleinen Meer mal nich so klappt auch ruhig mal den Trecktief hochfahren.. Speziell der Kanalabschnitt vor der Mündung an dem links & rechts noch die Meerbuden stehen ist auch sehr interessant, vor/zwischen/an den Stegen vor den Buden lauern eigentlich immer die Räuber  Wobei wir da fast ausschließlich Hecht & Barsch fangen.. Wenn ihr den Trecktief noch ein Stück weiter hochfahrt kommt eine Kanalabzweigung, die Stelle is auch immer gut.. Nach der Abzweigung führt noch eine größere Brücke über den Trecktief, auch immer wieder eine gute Stelle!


----------



## gizzmo2k (24. September 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

über den Boots-Lärm müsst ihr euch keine Gedanken machen  auf den umliegenden Kanälen herrscht ein reger Schiffsverkehr, die Fische sinds also gewohnt  Auf den Weiden langlaufen is schwierig.. a.) oft stacheldraht zum wasser hin b.) großer Uferbewuchs der das Werfen ziemlich erschwert .. wir erzielen die besten Ergebnisse, wenn wir vom Boot aus parallel zum Ufer werfen mit einem Abstand von 1 bis 2m ..


----------



## Steph75 (24. September 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

Leute. Zum tausendsten Mal........
Könnt ihr das nicht per PN regeln. es gibt schon Angler genug auf der Hieve. Es ist schon soweit das dort Slipstellen abgesperrt werden, weil einige Sportskameraden sich nicht benehmen können, und Morgens in aller Frühe nen Riesen Tamtam an den Ferienhäusern veranstalten...
Also versuch ichs nochmal anders: Auf dem Kleinen Meer gibts kaum noch Fische und wenn dann schmecken die nicht. Also lohnt sich das Angeln dort auch nicht.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch hoffen, das mir das jemand glaubt...


----------



## ayron (24. September 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

Das Wasser ist Kackbraun und der fusch schmeckt nach torf :v<----meine erfahrung:q


----------



## Skrewdriver (26. September 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

Ems-jade-kanal Waller ???Das wäre mir aber neu befische dieses gewässer jetzt auch schon seit vielen jahren


----------



## Hechtpaule (10. November 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

Hi Leuts,

so, habe meinen 1-wöchigen Urlaub an der Hieve hinter mich gebracht - Fazit: VERGESST DEN SEE !!!!!!!! |gr: - was da abgeht ist nicht normal. Tagtäglich und bei jedem Wetter eiern da zwischen 5-10 Boote (meistens mit 2 Anglern besetzt) rum und versuchen Zander zu erbeuten. man erzählte mir, dass es -außer in der Schonzeit- täglich so zugeht - da kann ja nichts mehr drin sein #d. Probiert habe ich alles, vom Anstecker über Fetzen und Tauwurm bis Gummifisch und Wobbler. Die einzigen Lebewesen die im See mobil sind, sind die Wollhandkrabben, die sich freuen wie die kleinen Kinder wenn man Naturköder zu ihnen herablässt und alles in relatriv kurzer Zeit zerroppen, was man am oder kurz über Grund anbietet. Auch andere dort urlaub machende Angler sind mit leeren Händen heimgefahren. Rapfen scheint es dort noch in größerer Anzahl zu geben (Ich glaube das es Rapfen waren, genau konnte man es nicht erkennen), allerdings liessen die sich mit nichts zum Biss überreden, hopsten nur rings um's Boots aus'm Wasser. Richtig große waren allerdings nicht dabei.

Die Kanäle rings um dem See sind auch nicht viel besser. In der ganzen Woche (und ich war jeden Tag unterwegs und habe zig Stellen probiert) konnte ich 4 Hechte erbeuten (55, 56, 58 und 69 cm - also nichts "dolles"), kein Barsch, keinen Zander. Das Wasser war zudem sehr dreckig, da man in Emden wohl fleissig Wasser abpumpte um das Hinterland zu entwässern. Entsprechende Strömung war daher auch in den Kanälen. Die Beschaffung von Ansteckern (Köderfischen) erwies sich ebenfalls als schwierig. Mit der Senke ging nichts außer Kaulbarschen und stippen war auch nicht der Hit. Ein in der Nähe der Hieve wohnender Angler hat mir erzählt, dass Holländer zu scharen in die dortigen Gewässer einfallen um ihre Köderfische zu besorgen, die sie dann in Holland verangeln. Gesehen habe ich einige der Kollegen die alles mitnahmen, was nach Weissfisch aussah, allerdings auch klagten, dass es nicht mehr so sei wie "früher".

Alles in allem zwar schönes angeln - man hat seine Ruhe und die Landschaft ist auch sehr schön, aber fangen tut man nicht sonderlich viel.

Schade, aber da werde ich sicher nicht nochmal hinfahren.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## zander-ralf (10. November 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

Moin Leute,

ich muss mich mittlerweile Steph75 anschliessen. Raubfisch fangen dort nur noch echt eingeweihte Ostfriesen und das auch nur noch selten. Den Zander (Profilbild) hat Steph75 übrigens in der Thülsfelder-Talsperre gefangen. Solche gibt es schon seit Jahren nicht mehr im Kleinen Meer.
Touries kaspern da leider nur leicht dämlich herum und sind nach 3 Tagen gefrustet; weil es nur noch handflächengroße Brassen gibt.
Das Kleine Meer ist auch äusserst schwierig zu befischen. Also: als Angelurlaub nicht mehr zu empfehlen. Das Wasser stinkt auch unangenehm.

Die Umgebung ist aber sehr schön zum Wandern, Brombeeren pflücken, Vögel und Bisams beobachten und natürlich für Radtouren bestens geeignet.
Bucht lieber eine Kuttertour.

Ps.: Gizzmo2k versucht natürlich seine Ferienhäuser zu vermieten. Ich kann das ja verstehen, aber Angler sind doch wirklich gefrustet wenn sie rein *gaaar nichts* fangen.

Pps.: Stefanwitteborg (Auswärtiger Bergsee-Angler!) hat das letzte Mal wohl vor zehn Jahren im Kleinen Meer geangelt. Seine Kenntnisse halten sich daher eher in Grenzen.  

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## voice (10. November 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*



voice schrieb:


> den besten tip, den ich euch geben kann ist....fahrt woanders hin.... wir waren letztes jahr eine woche da.... überall stellnetze vom berufsfischer... die kanäle so vermuddet, dass man immer mit einem auge das echolot beobachten muss... und horden verzweifelter angler ohne erfolg... auch gruppen, die schon etliche jahre hinfahren... kehren der gegend den rücken... unser ergebnis war... eine woche ... 4leute.... 2 kleine hechte... einen waggon voll frust.... das mit dem berufsfischer ist meiner meinung nach eine frechheit... der stellt auch mal gerne kanäle so zu, dass man mit dem boot nicht durchkommt.....:v





wie wars denn mit den stellnetzen?????
dieser landstrich hat uns das letzte mal gesehen....


----------



## Hechtpaule (10. November 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*



> wie wars denn mit den stellnetzen?????


 
Die waren eigentlich kein Problem. Teilweise standen da welche in den Kanälen rum, die sahen allerdings so aus als ob sie dort schon seit Monaten nicht nachgeschaut worden wären. Jede Menge Dreck und wasweissich hing da drin und über die Eine oder Andere schien 'mal ein Kahn drübergefahren zu sein - alles ducheinander, Stangen krum oder lagen lose auf der Wasseroberfläche - aber nachts sind die Dinger ohne Bugscheinwerfer sicher nicht zu sehen (im dunkeln bin ich allerdings nicht da rumgeiert). Auf der Hieve selbst stehen nur am Rand ein paar Reusen rum, die aber wirklich nicht stören.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## voice (10. November 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

na dann hat sich ja wenigstens das verbessert.....
tut mir echt leid wg. deines urlaubs.... ich kanns nachfühlen...


----------



## Hechtpaule (10. November 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

Hi Voice,

danke für's Mitgefühl. Klar, war schade, dass es mit den Fängen nicht so geklappt hat wie ich's mir vorgestellt habe, aber es war trotzdem eine schöne Woche. Ruhe und Erholung waren OK.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Steph75 (10. November 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich muss mich mittlerweile Steph75 anschliessen. Raubfisch fangen dort nur noch echt eingeweihte Ostfriesen und das auch nur noch selten. Den Zander (Profilbild) hat Steph75 übrigens in der Thülsfelder-Talsperre gefangen. Solche gibt es schon seit Jahren nicht mehr im Kleinen Meer.
> Touries kaspern da leider nur leicht dämlich herum und sind nach 3 Tagen gefrustet; weil es nur noch handflächengroße Brassen gibt.
> ...


 

:vik:Muhaha. Ich könnt mich schlapplachen|supergri


----------



## H.Christians (11. November 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

Ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber die guten Zeiten sind in Ostfriesland mittlerweile auch vorbei.

Bleibt ja auch nicht aus , wenn systematisch Gewässer geplündert werden. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, habe selber 12 Jahre in Norden/Norddeich gewohnt. Was da im Norder Tief abgelaufen ist, war teilweise schon nicht mehr normal. Jedes We Angler aus ganz Deutschland, jeder Zander wurde ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste abgeknüppelt.

Als dann im Norder Tief nichts mehr los war, gings den anderen Gewässern an den Kragen. 

Ich brauche den ortskundigen ja nichts weiter zu sagen, die Gewässer an denen es zugeht wie am Forellenteich sind ja bekannt.

Wohne jetzt seid Juni wieder im Emden, und hier ist es genauso. Teilweise an einer Gewässerstrecke von 100 Metern 10 Angler mit Spinnruten bewaffnet, es ist echt nicht mehr schön sich sowas anzusehen.

Wenn ich dann höre was gefangen wird, bekomme ich Angst.

Ich hab ein großes Equipment fürs Spinnfischen im Keller stehen, bei dem Trubel an den Gewässern aber mittlerweile schon gar keinen Bock mehr loszuziehen.

Ich könnte jedes Mal kotzen wenn ich mit ansehen muss, dass jeder Zander der gefangen wird gleich abgeknüppelt wird. 

Wenn das ganze noch ein paar Jahre so weiter geht brauchen wir uns um Zander&Co keine Gedanken mehr machen, weil wir nämlich so gut wie gar keine mehr haben.


----------



## zander-ralf (11. November 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*

Moin Steph75,
sind wir jetzt auf einer Ebene? 

Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Steph75 (13. November 2010)

*AW: "Kleines Meer" in Ostfriesland*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Steph75,
> sind wir jetzt auf einer Ebene?
> 
> Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
> zander-ralf


 

:vik:Klaro!!!!!


----------

